# Gästepass gesucht



## Garthel (21. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte unbedingt Diablo3 spielen, allein schon weil ich die ersten beiden Teile klasse fand. Doch jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem das mein Rechner nach nun knapp 5 Jahren seine ersten Macken bekommt. Es gibt Spiele welche ohne Probleme laufen, andere jedoch bringen ihn an seine Grenzen, auch ohne dass ich die Anforderungen unterschreite. Diablo sollte nach den Angaben bei mir laufen, doch wie gesagt, sicher kann ich mir da nie sein. Daher suche ich nun Jemanden der mir über den Gästepass die Möglichkeit verschafft die Lauffähigkeit des Spiels zu testen (Bitte jetzt nicht sagen "kauf dir doch vorher einen neuen Rechner, dann haste das Problem nicht.", dass weis ich selber, doch leider läßt mein Budget frühestens nächstes Jahr eine solche Investition zu.) .

Schonmal danke im voraus,
Garthel


----------

